# A Super-size Love Story - mdpdizzyd (~BBW, ~~WG, Eating)



## mdpdizzyd (Apr 17, 2011)

_~BBW, ~~WG, Eating_ - A man meets the woman of his dreams at work.

*A Super-size Love Story​**by mdpdizzyd​*
I never expected to find the perfect woman , but I found one perfect for me. I was 23 years old, just out if college and due to a "harsh" economy, working part time in a retail clothing store. I worked in the young mens/urban wear dept. The pay sucked and the hours were worse, nights, weekends and holidays. My only enjoyment was being able to explore my stores plus size dept and explore the malls other stores for my plus sized beauties, Lane Bryant, Ashley Stewart, Torrid and the Avenue. Through a wonderful turn if events I met Marjorie! She was hired in as a dept mgr in luggage. She was magnificent, 5 ft 8in, hourglass shape. I'd estimate she was at least 350 lbs. She had long wavy hair, a caramel complexion. Full juicy lips, breast the size of watermelons, wide hips that had no choice to sway as she walked. Her ass was round and full and as if to a rhythm would jiggle with each step. Her eyes had a slight slant and were a shade of light hazel.

How we met must've been by fate, I was on my lunch break headed to the food court. In route passing by a jewelry store I caught a glimpse of her trying on earrings. I must've completely stopped in my tracks because after what had to be a minute, the sales clerk helping her had slightly gestured to my direction and as I was leaving Marjorie caught me trying to escape. So not to show myself as a jerk I proceeded to the food court and she wasn't to far behind after making her purchase. Being proactive I came to her and introduced myself. To my surprise she was said it took you long enough, a girl like me doesn't like to wait and I require full attention. After collecting my thoughts and taking a closer look, she was even more radiant than I first noticed, she was dressed and a tailored suit and skirt, her make-up gave her a Hollywood look and her accessories were classy and fashionable. Always enjoying a challenge, I responded to her comments with my own. I told her 1st and foremost I AMA gentleman and I don't interrupt business. I also told her I took notice of her style and beauty! She appeared to be shocked by my comments and asked me, "how old are you?" I said that I am 23. She was again startled saying both my looks and demeanor said I was more mature. She swore I was at least 29. She told me with no hesitation she was 33. after some intriguing small talk we decided to exchange numbers and go out.

I called her back that same night and we continued our mutual interview process. We talked about past dating, preferences desires. I told her that i have a preference for big women. She told me she likes tall guys and that i have a certain swag about me that is irresistible. After the preliminaries, we agreed to a time and place for our 1st date.

Our 1st date was an awesome experience! When I came to pick her up from her condo I was awe stricken, she had on 3 inch heels making her 5ft 11in to compliment me being 6ft 1in. She had on brown stockings wrapping around her fleshy yet firm thighs and calves. I called Her legs thick and plenty. I'd wager her calves alone were bigger than a petite Womans waist. Her thighs were bigger than me. Her dress was perfectly snug and fit to get curvy frame hugging her hips, breast and o so round ass. It was dark blue and just oozed sexy. Her hair was wavy and down almost to the middle of her back. Her arms were exposed showing the world her jiggly and ample arms. Again my Breath was taken just to See her walk, her hips swayed freely as if to say I own this space so get with it or get out of my way. She also carried an aura of confidence that made her all that more attractive and sexy. We greeted each other with a hug and walked to my car. Seeing I had a champagne colored Cadillac CTS she said "nice!" and as I open thecar door, she winked and took a seat. She was defiantly the center of attention as we arrived at the restaurant. It was an upscale Italian place with 7 full courses. As we sat down she said she has a quick disclaimer, "as you can see, I'm a big girl, I absolutely loooooooooooove to eat and I know you said you like em big but I get serous with my food." I nodded and said I wouldn't have you any other way. As the 1st courses came she went to work. she definitely kept true to her claim, she finished each food course with maximum efficiency. I couldn't finish past the 4th serving but she finished the rest of hers with finished mine with ease. I noticed I was very aroused by her strong appetite as much as her full size body and assertive confident personality. After the food, we slowly made our way to the car. While I was ready to pass out from all the food, she said that this meal should hold her over a while. I was dumbfounded. She just ate more food in an hour than most people do in 2 weeks. As we continued to talk on the way back to her place, I heard a gurgle followed by a rumble. I had to ask, are you still hungry? She looked a little confused, and with a naught expression like a child who opened their Christmas gift a day early, she answered and said yes.....I said well let's get you happy, and changed route, she quickly deduced where I was going and said ah, 24 hour buffet at the casino. I took it she was not a stranger to them. She said in a sarcastic way, why are we going and I responded seeing how much you could eat was a turn on and since you are still hungry it's a win, win, this is the 1st time I saw her get stumped. after a minute, she said she never met a guy turned on by how much she could eat, "sure I dated a few chubby chasers but not this." I said I found it arousing and I wanted more, she reluctantly agreed and we arrived at the Buffet.

Now things really get fun! Her non verbal language expressed how happy she was as she licked her lips and patted her tummy. As if looking like she had found her heaven, i heard her tummy growl as if to say, "dont just stand there, get to work!" We got our seats and got started. Me still being full I got plates for her to eat and she had her own. Round one, a full plate of chicken breast, 2nd plate full of macaroni and cheese, dressing, fries, 3rd plate full of mashed potatoes, greens, sweet potatoes etc. After a few hours, 10 trips, over 30 plates, 6 beers, dessert, 2 unexpected but incredibly arousing things happened, she tried to fight it but to no avail, she unleashed a burp worthy of legend, her entire body shook, it lasted over 10 seconds and caught the attention of everyone. But what everyone didn't hear but me and her is her dress rip! Embarrassed, she tried to escape but the combo of fullness and drinking left her clumsy and disoriented. Her hips, belly and as bumped everything they had come across, people, chairs, tables etc. I lightly smiled and helped her to the exit, paid the bill and helped her to the car.

During the ride home she said, "on my god, I haven't eaten like that in a while! Whew! I love to eat!" then she looked at me seductively, she said" I hit the jackpot!" breathing heavily from her onslaught of gluttonous fury, her breath smelling of beer and food. She was laying back with the seat reclined, her dress rolled up to her chest, her stockings running and her legs looking like biscuit dough escaping a can. Her belly was bloated and exposed rising and falling as she breathed. 

Finally we reached her house and I walked her to the door. As we stopped, I pulled her close, our eyes met, my hand tracing her back, exploring the nooks and crannies of her deep rolls of fat. I continued feeling the fullness and thickness of her soft and delicious body down to her mammoth ass. Our lips meet and we kiss for over 20 minutes eventually finding our way to her living room. It was dimly light and we continued to touch, and tease each others body's as we undressed each other. We eventually find ourselves on the floor, hot and heavy, naked and lustful. She's on top of me, my hands on her hips holding tight, her full soft breast atop of my chest sweaty and heavy. We kiss passionately! I lick and suck her nipples and areoles which are as round a IHOP pancakes. I make my way inside of her, she shivers, her body quivers and shakes, her juices are flowing and she begins to gyrate, I meet her thrust with my own and we go on for what feels like forever, she gets wetter and wetter and we go harder and harder, finally after a sensual moan, we cum together, it feels like and shaking earthquake of ecstasy during a thunderstorm of pleasure.

The next morning breakfast is ready, she is sitting at the table topless, her ample breast resting across the table like 2 jugs ready to be swallowed. She has already eaten an entire carton of eggs, 10 waffles, a pound of sausage and bacon and oatmeal. She says I am the 1st man she could be open with about her appetite as well as her size and weight. Out of curiosity I asked her measurements and weight. And she surpassed all my expectations, 48 DDD-40-80 and 372lbs. She said now that she doesn't have to hold back, she can just let go and live life. I agreed, I told her a little extra weight would do her some good. She smiled and said she is hungry!

It's been a year and now we are engaged. Marjorie has put on 110 lbs! The hear has been a long and wonderful ride of eating, love making and new discovery! We relocated from Louisville to Charleston. Marjories family lives in Charleston. After meeting her mother I see that her girth is genetic. Her mother is only 4 ft 10 in but is shiner, stout and fat. Carrying 500lbs+ at that height is a sight to see! Mrs. Wellington is so doglike that her body had to adapt to compensate. Her hat arms rest atop of her wide hips, even standing, the don't go to her side. Her belly hangs just past her knees. From simply breathing her body shakes and shivers! Her waddle is reminiscent of a pigeon. She is a retired maid/cook who owns a chain of restaurants.

I am a district purchaser for our company and she is the online media manager. Her routine is simple, keep all the files current, eat, drink a beer, repeat. Our combined 6 figure salaries can afford our eating habits And special needs for the house. As time goes on margorie surpasses 500lbs. Proportionally, she is almost caught up to her mother. Her 66kkk breast hang to her hips! Her belly now freely hangs to her knees. It sticks out before her as if she were pregnant, drank beer and was bloated. Her hips slosh to the side as if to the beat of a drum. Her massive, shaking, quaking ass is ginormous. It sticks out two feet and can hold a gallon of milk on it. Marjorie is insatiable, sexually and in appetite. Her breakfast consist of 3 gallons of milk. Two hams, 20 Waffles. 2 cartons of eggs and 2 pounds of bacon. Just when she finishes that its time for lunch, 3 pounds of hamburger meat, a bucket of fries, and 5 2 liter sodas! Dinner is an event. 5 whole chickens, 3 buckets of dressing, 10 beers and an 5 pound tray of pot roast. And thats not including dessert. Dessert is 7 cakes, and 7 cartons of ice cream with 5 dozen cookies!

Her belches have become famous! She has won competitions in that and beer drinking. My lovely wife never ceases to amaze me. She set off a car alarm after chugging a 2 liter of Dr Pepper!

We have been married 5 years, Marjorie is now so obese, she can't get out of bed, last weigh in she was 800lbs+ and that was 2 years ago! I love my wife and I love the beautiful super-size women she has become!


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Apr 17, 2011)

Seriously great stuff. Man you really got my attention. Plus if Laurence Fishburne were younger and an FA I could easily see him narrate and act in this type of story. 

Good job.


----------



## mdpdizzyd (May 17, 2011)

_~BBW, ~~WG_ - A man meets his idea of the perfect woman

*A Plus-Sized Encounter
By mdpdizzyd​*
I never expected to find the perfect woman , but I found one perfect for me. I was 23 years old, just out if college and due to a "harsh" economy, working part time in a retail clothing store. I worked in the young mens/urban wear dept. The pay sucked and the hours were worse, nights, weekends and holidays. My only enjoyment was being able to explore my stores plus size dept and explore the malls other stores for my plus sized beauties, Lane Bryant, Ashley Stewart, Torrid and the Avenue. Through a wonderful turn if events I met Marjorie! She was hired in as a dept mgr in luggage. She was magnificent, 5 ft 8in, hourglass shape. I'd estimate she was at least 350 lbs. She had long wavy hair, a caramel complexion. Full juicy lips, breast the size of watermelons, wide hips that had no choice to sway as she walked. Her ass was round and full and as if to a rhythm would jiggle with each step. Her eyes had a slight slant and were a shade of light hazel.

How we met must've been by fate, I was on my lunch break headed to the food court. In route passing by a jewelry store I caught a glimpse of her trying on earrings. I must've completely stopped in my tracks because after what had to be a minute, the sales clerk helping her had slightly gestured to my direction and as I was leaving Marjorie caught me trying to escape. So not to show myself as a jerk I proceeded to the food court and she wasn't to far behind after making her purchase. Being proactive I came to her and introduced myself. To my surprise she was said it took you long enough, a girl like me doesn't like to wait and I require full attention. After collecting my thoughts and taking a closer look, she was even more radiant than I first noticed, she was dressed and a tailored suit and skirt, her make-up gave her a Hollywood look and her accessories were classy and fashionable. Always enjoying a challenge, I responded to her comments with my own. I told her 1st and foremost I am a gentleman and I don't interrupt business. I also told her I took notice of her style and beauty! She appeared to be shocked by my comments and asked me, "how old are you?" I said that I am 23. She was again startled saying both my looks and demeanor said I was more mature. She swore I was at least 29. She told me with no hesitation she was 33. after some intriguing small talk we decided to exchange numbers and go out.

I called her back that same night and we continued our mutual interview process. We talked about past dating, preferences desires. I told her that i have a preference for big women. She told me she likes tall guys and that I have a certain swag about me that is irresistible. After the preliminaries, we agreed to a time and place for our 1st date.

Our 1st date was an awesome experience! When I came to pick her up from her condo I was awe stricken, she had on 3 inch heels making her 5ft 11in to compliment me being 6ft 1in. She had on brown stockings wrapping around her fleshy yet firm thighs and calves. Her legs were thick and plenty. I'd wager her calves alone were bigger than a petite womans waist. Her thighs were bigger than me. Her dress was perfectly snug and fit to get curvy frame hugging her hips, breast and o so round ass. It was dark blue and just oozed sexy. Her hair was wavy and down almost to the middle of her back. Her arms were exposed showing the world her jiggly and ample arms. Again my Breath was taken just to See her walk, her hips swayed freely as if to say I own this space so get with it or get out of my way. She also carried an aura of confidence that made her all that more attractive and sexy. We greeted each other with a hug and walked to my car. Seeing I had a champagne colored Cadillac CTS she said "nice!" and as I open thecar door, she winked and took a seat. She was defiantly the center of attention as we arrived at the restaurant. It was an upscale Italian place with 7 full courses. As we sat down she said she has a quick disclaimer, "as you can see, I'm a big girl, I absolutely loooooooooooove to eat and I know you said you like em big but I get serous with my food." 

I nodded and said I wouldn't have you any other way. As the 1st courses came she went to work. she defiantly kept true to her claim, she finished each food course with maximum efficiency. I couldn't finish past the 4th serving but she finished the rest of hers with finished mine with ease. I noticed I was very aroused by her strong appetite as much as her full size body and assertive confident personality. After the food, we slowly made our way to the car. While I was ready to pass out from all the food, she said that this meal should hold her over a while. I was dumbfounded. She just ate more food in an hour than most people do in 2 weeks. As we continued to talk on the way back to her place, I heard a gurgle followed by a rumble. I had to ask, are you still hungry? She looked a little confused, and with a naughty expression like a child who opened their Christmas gift a day early, she answered and said yes.....I said well let's get you happy, and changed route, she quickly deduced where I was going and said ah, 24 hour buffet at the casino. I took it she was not a stranger to them. She said in a sarcastic way, why are we going and I responded seeing how much you could eat was a turn on and since you are still hungry it's a win, win, this is the 1st time I saw her get stumped. after a minute, she said she never met a guy turned on by how much she could eat, "sure I dated a few chubby chasers but not this." I said I found it arousing and I wanted more, she reluctantly agreed and we arrived at the Buffet.

Now things really get fun! Her non verbal language expressed how happy she was as she licked her lips and patted her tummy. As if looking like she had found her heaven, I heard her tummy growl as if to say, "dont just stand there, get to work!" We got our seats and got started. Me still being full I got plates for her to eat and she had her own. Round one, a full plate of chicken breast, 2nd plate full of macaroni and cheese, dressing, fries, 3rd plate full of mashed potatoes, greens, sweet potatoes etc. After a few hours, 10 trips, over 30 plates, 6 beers, dessert, 2 unexpected but incredibly arousing things happened, she tried to fight it but to no avail, she unleashed a burp worthy of legend, her entire body shook, it lasted over 10 seconds and caught the attention of everyone. But what everyone didn't hear but me and her is her dress rip! Embarrassed, she tried to escape but the combo of fullness and drinking left her clumsy and disoriented. Her hips, belly and as bumped everything they had come across, people, chairs, tables etc. I lightly smiled and helped her to the exit, paid the bill and helped her to the car.

During the ride home she said, "on my god, I haven't eaten like that in a while! Whew! I love to eat!" then she looked at me seductively, she said" I hit the jackpot!" breathing heavily from her onslaught of gluttonous fury, her breath smelling of beer and food. She was laying back with the seat reclined, her dress rolled up to her chest, her stockings running and her legs looking like biscuit dough escaping a can. Her belly was bloated and exposed rising and falling as she breathed. 

Finally we reached her house and I walked her to the door. As we stopped, I pulled her close, our eyes met, my hand tracing her back, exploring the nooks and crannies of her deep rolls of fat. I continued feeling the fullness and thickness of her soft and delicious body down to her mammoth ass. Our lips meet and we kiss for over 20 minutes eventually finding our way to her living room. It was dimly light and we continued to touch, and tease each others body's as we undressed each other. We eventually find ourselves on the floor, hot and heavy, naked and lustful. She's on top of me, my hands on her hips holding tight, her full soft breast atop of my chest sweaty and heavy. We kiss passionately! I lick and suck her nipples and areoles which are as round a Ihop pancakes. I make my way inside of her, she shivers, her body quivers and shakes, her juices are flowing and she begins to gyrate, I meet her thrust with my own and we go on for what feels like forever, she gets wetter and wetter and we go harder and harder, finally after a sensual moan, we cum together, it feels like and shaking earthquake of ecstasy during a thunderstorm of pleasure.

The next morning breakfast is ready, she is sitting at the table topless, her ample breast resting across the table like 2 jugs ready to be swallowed. She has already eaten an entire carton of eggs, 10 waffles, a pound of sausage and bacon and oatmeal. She says I am the 1st man she could be open with about her appetite as well as her size and weight. Out of curiosity I asked her her measurements and weight. And she surpassed all my expectations, 48 DDD-40-80 and 372lbs. She said now that she doesn't have to hold back, she can just let go and live life. I agreed, I told her a little extra weight would do her some good. She smiled and said she is hungry!

It's been a year and now we are engaged. Marjorie has put on 110 lbs! The hear has been a long and wonderful ride of eating, love making and new discovery! We relocated from Louisville to Charleston. Marjories family lives in Charleston. After meeting her mother I see that her girth is genetic. Her mother is only 4 ft 10 in but is shiner, stout and fat. Carrying 500lbs+ at that height is a sight to see! Mrs. Wellington is so doglike that her body had to adapt to compensate. Her hat arms rest atop of her wide hips, even standing, the don't go to her side. Her belly hangs just past her knees. From simply breathing her body shakes and shivers! Her waddle is reminiscent of a pigeon. She is a retired maid/cook who owns a chain of restaurants.

I am a district purchaser for our company and she is the online media manager. Her routine is simple, keep all the files current, eat, drink a beer, repeat. Our combined 6 figure salaries can afford our eating habits And special needs for the house. As time goes on Marjorie surpasses 500lbs. Proportionally, she is almost caught up to her mother. Her 66kkk breast hang to her hips! Her belly now freely hangs to her knees. It sticks out before her as if she were pregnant, drank beer and was bloated. Her hips slosh to the side as if to the beat of a drum. Her massive, shaking, quaking ass is ginormous. It sticks out two feet and can hold a gallon of milk on it. Marjorie is insatiable, sexually and in appetite. Her breakfast consist of 3 gallons of milk. Two hams, 20 Waffles. 2 cartons of eggs and 2 pounds of bacon. Just when she finishes that its time for lunch, 3 pounds of hamburger meat, a bucket of fries, and 5 2 liter sodas! Dinner is an event. 5 whole chickens, 3 buckets of dressing, 10 beers and an 5 pound tray of pot roast. And thats not including dessert. Dessert is 7 cakes, and 7 cartons of ice cream with 5 dozen cookies!

Her belches have become famous! She has won competitions in that and beer drinking. My lovely wife never ceases to amaze me. She actually set off a car alarm after chugging a 2 liter of Dr Pepper!

We have been married 5 years, Marjorie is now so obese, she can't get out of bed, last weigh in she was 800lbs+ and that was 2 years ago! I love my wife and I love the beautiful supersize women she has become!


----------



## mdy73 (May 18, 2011)

Nice to read about truly gaining big beauty. Truly nice, thank you.


----------



## mdpdizzyd (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, it's quasi biographic , I did meet a young lady in a mall we both worked at who was about 300lbs, her age and personality from a woman I dated ten years older than me and her initial physical build on a friend of mine. The latter part of the story is fictional based on other stories I've read.


----------



## mdpdizzyd (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, it's quasi biographic , I did meet a young lady in a mall we both worked at who was about 300lbs, her age and personality from a woman I dated ten years older than me and her initial physical build on a friend of mine. The latter part of the story is fictional based on other stories I've read.


----------



## Lou Grant (May 20, 2011)

[Editor's Note]

Merged similar versions of the same story by the same author.


----------

